# Searching for jobs in Australia



## Anand

Hi Nice people,

I have recently obtained Australian PR visa. Now, I am searching for a job. However, currently I am staying in India. Can you people help me out in reaching out to the employers in Australia? As I have learnt, employers prefer people staying in Australia. If I get a job I would move immediately. Please drop me e-mail at HEREif you can help me. I shall send you my resume.

Appreciate your help in advance.


Thanks and Best regards,
Anand Patil


----------



## Dexter

You are unlikely to find employment in Australia while staying overseas. Try contacting recruitment agencies and ask them for some directions on how to apply for work from overseas. 

Try checking agencies like Hays, Manpower or Chandler Macleod Group.


----------



## Anand

Hi Dexter,

Thanks a lot for the information. I shall try those. Do let me know if you are aware of any other recruiting firms as well.

I am trying to secure a job from overseas and I know it is difficult. Will try for few months and then will travel if things are not working out.

Appreciate your help.


Thanks and Regards,
Anand Patil


----------



## bradleystacks

Same as the situation with me. I am currently in the Philippines but I want to find a job in Australia. Please help me too. Thanks and more power.


----------



## chubbs

Yes it's really difficult to find job offshore. I'm a vehicle technician an my wife is a chartered management accountant. I could easily find a regional job but its nothing there for my wife. She is trying to apply for jobs and keep getting emails that is highly unlikely to get a job if you not in Australia. But I think you should just keep trying. You never know..


----------



## tekka2k

i am more intersted in the best area of oz to visit which would have the most oportunities for employment in the oil and gas sector but thanks for you help.

cheers


----------



## kelechibe

I am an occupational health and safety adviser with skilled regional sponsored visa 475 under western Australia sponsorship. I have been looking for job through seek.com but nothing is coming positive. Can anybody be of help?


----------



## AUSConnect

Hi Anand,

CFS Career Management has offices throughout Australia, it's main office being in Sydney. I head their overseas office which specialises in foreign skills workers wanting to work in Australia (Visa, Resumes, Networking etc). I recommend you check our website out, we receive a lot of queries from India.

Regards,
Daniel
Career Manager 
CFS Career Management



Anand said:


> Hi Dexter,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the information. I shall try those. Do let me know if you are aware of any other recruiting firms as well.
> 
> I am trying to secure a job from overseas and I know it is difficult. Will try for few months and then will travel if things are not working out.
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Anand Patil


----------



## Anand

Hi Daniel,

Thanks for the info. Is www(dot)cfscm(dot)com/ your company website? If not then please share it. Can you as well share your e-mail id so that I can send you my resume?


Thanks & Best Regards,
Anand Patil


----------



## maxi1981

Hello Anand,

Where you work in India and what experience(Job Profile) you have? 

Thanks,
Maxi


----------



## anubrata.s

Hi All,

My situation is similar.. I have obtained PR visa (VE : 175) and looking for jobs in Australia for last 1 month. I am currently in India and planning to come down to Australia end of January and want to have job before that , if possible. Could anyone help me please ? My profile is that of a ICT-Business Analyst .

Thanks
Anubrata


----------



## mehdiWA2013

Same as here. I am a mechanical engineer from dhaka and planning to come to perth in march. I am particularly interested to get the job in mining sector. 

I have been working in the power generation sector for last seven years. Can anybody suggest me what would be the best way to get job fast in mining.

Mehdi


----------



## nemesis

This morning just read some economy articles, it predicted that mining sector is coming to a peak this 2013. I'm a quantity surveyor so it's likely going to hit construction industry soon and kind of worry the job vacancy there.
Mining has been boom for 7 years so it is likely that it'll neutralise a while...


----------



## jenholic

Hi guys, I am working for a job recruitment firm that specialises in placing overseas workers into local jobs.. would anyone here be an electrical engineer with experience in food processing and laundry plants?

cheeerzz


----------



## sxjthefirst

+1 

Got my Visa grant two days ago now am looking at all options, look for an job then move to Aus or move then look or visit taking a break from current job...


----------



## BiancaB

There are actually two threads on the Studylane forum relating to work opportunities:

www studylane com au/social/forums/topic/195/ safe-and-reliable-job-websites-i

www studylane com au/social/forums/topic/219 /part-time-work-advice-for-intern


----------



## right2vb

Hi,

I am a recent migrant to South Australia , since I have a extensive experience of operations management I acquired a cert iv in OHS immediately upon landing here assuming it to be an additional asset while looking for jobs. I am faced with a strange dilemma which I have not seen anybody else making a mention of till now , I have found a serious problem of non acceptability of new migrants here among employers in SA , to the extent that even the placement agents who are contracted the jobs for looking out for candidates are well apprised (tacitly though) of this silent criteria , by their own admission on persistent request a few recruitment agents have tactfully mentioned that 'cultural fit' and 'lack of local experience' are the two phrases which will be frequently hurled at me and they agree to the high level of intolerance for new entrants among employers here,which obviously cannot be proven. Well , I gave up a extremely comfortable lifestyle and a well paying job in the middle east in the hope of making Australia home even if meant starting working here a few levels lower in the hierarchy in any organisation. Quite a few Jobs in my field are certainly advertised but then if it is a matter of some unsaid bias against for some unknown reasons then how will new migrants ever realise their dreams of settling here or else is it a concerted effort to marginalize migrants to certain specific lowly jobs. If so then why is that DIAC granting visas to people in such states , is it to provide these states with some steady stream of income from people coming over to settle and spending heavily while trying hard without making any headway.

I am yet to find any answers.


----------



## right2vb

Hi,

I am a recent migrant to South Australia , since I have a extensive experience of operations management I acquired a cert iv in OHS immediately upon landing here assuming it to be an additional asset while looking for jobs.

I am faced with a strange dilemma which I have not seen anybody else making a mention of till now , I have found a serious problem of non acceptability of new migrants here among employers in SA , to the extent that even the placement agents who are contracted the jobs for looking out for candidates are well apprised (tacitly though) of this silent criteria , by their own admission on persistent request a few recruitment agents have tactfully mentioned that 'cultural fit' and 'lack of local experience' are the two phrases which will be frequently hurled at me and they agree to the high level of intolerance for new entrants among employers here,which obviously cannot be proven. I have found the situation so exasperating that most of the recruitment agencies do not even consider presenting the resume' to prospective employers in anticipation of an outright rejection.

Well , I gave up a extremely comfortable lifestyle and a well paying job in the middle east in the hope of making Australia home even if meant starting working here a few levels lower in the hierarchy in any organisation. Quite a few Jobs in my field are certainly advertised but then if it is a matter of some unsaid bias against the migrants for some unknown reasons then how will new migrants ever realise their dreams of settling here. Or else is it a concerted effort to marginalize migrants to certain specific lowly jobs ? If so then why is that DIAC granting visas to people like us to work and settle in such states , is it to provide these states with some steady stream of income from people coming over to settle and spending heavily while trying hard without making any headway.

I am seeking answers.


----------



## kelechibe

You might be right as this will explain why I have been sourcing for jobs in OhS in mandurah in western Australia for the past three months without success. The government through DIAC should stop deceiving skilled migrants wasting their resources in coming to Australia where the jobs are not available and migrants under temporary visas are not given opportunity. This discrimination is unfathomable.


----------



## John...WW

Hi Guys,

I have read your posts with interest and have a fair bit of experience working with job applicants. In our business we see people on a daily basis seeking positions in the mining sector. I have not seen any discrimination for migrants and recently worked with two people from South Africa employed in the mining sector.

In our experience the agents you speak of can vary in quality. One of our clients was employed by a migration agent for a trade he had no experience in. 

By far the most successful applicants for the mining sector come from word of mouth. As soon as a position is advertised you will compete with people who have extensive experience in the sector and may even be employed at the same location. This is a very difficult way to get employed.

I would target contractors, companies that supply large industry sectors and from there make contacts on site. This has been a successful strategy.

It is frustrating and challenging. Quality, high profile employers should not be discriminating. Be persistent and try not to take things personally.

Hope this helps.


John


----------



## Guest

jenholic said:


> Hi guys, I am working for a job recruitment firm that specialises in placing overseas workers into local jobs.. would anyone here be an electrical engineer with experience in food processing and laundry plants?
> 
> cheeerzz


Hi,

Delighted to have found like-minded people to share on this forum; I'm new here and hope the other members will bear with me. Just sighted your post and that of others; I fully agree with right2bv and kelechibe and have personally been told the same lame excuse from many recruitment agents in NSW about my "lack of local experience" in the construction/engineering industry despite the published fact that Australia is short of engineers (and I have worked locally in Sydney 20 years ago after graduating from UNSW) although John says its not the case in mining.

I have given up on applying through recruitment agencies if they're not interested in genuine candidates for their clients. Since you're from Singapore and recruits overseas workers, would your agency or associate has any suitable position for an accomplished project coordinator/manager in the civil engineering consulting line in the Sydney area? (I can pm details as necessary).

Looking forward to your response and best wishes to all other readers.


----------



## ausmover

anubrata.s said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My situation is similar.. I have obtained PR visa (VE : 175) and looking for jobs in Australia for last 1 month. I am currently in India and planning to come down to Australia end of January and want to have job before that , if possible. Could anyone help me please ? My profile is that of a ICT-Business Analyst .
> 
> Thanks
> Anubrata


Hi Anubrata,

Are you in Australia now, and did you succeed in finding your first job as BA?

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## anubrata.s

ausmover said:


> Hi Anubrata,
> 
> Are you in Australia now, and did you succeed in finding your first job as BA?
> 
> Regards
> Ausmover


Yes. I came to Australia in January and it took me 2.5 months to get a job .. finally I started last week..


----------



## ausmover

anubrata.s said:


> Yes. I came to Australia in January and it took me 2.5 months to get a job .. finally I started last week..


Hi Anubrata,

Big congratulations on your first job!  ..... and thanks for your reply.
Have sent you a PM. Please reply whenever you get some free time.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## zaheer

*Hello*



anubrata.s said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My situation is similar.. I have obtained PR visa (VE : 175) and looking for jobs in Australia for last 1 month. I am currently in India and planning to come down to Australia end of January and want to have job before that , if possible. Could anyone help me please ? My profile is that of a ICT-Business Analyst .
> 
> Thanks
> Anubrata


Hello Anubrata

Hows your job search coming along? Are you in Australai already? I am also under the process of applying for EOI and hoping to travel by end of this year (fingers crossed). Would like to know hows your journey been so far?

Thanks

Zaheer


----------



## zaheer

John...WW said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have read your posts with interest and have a fair bit of experience working with job applicants. In our business we see people on a daily basis seeking positions in the mining sector. I have not seen any discrimination for migrants and recently worked with two people from South Africa employed in the mining sector.
> 
> In our experience the agents you speak of can vary in quality. One of our clients was employed by a migration agent for a trade he had no experience in.
> 
> By far the most successful applicants for the mining sector come from word of mouth. As soon as a position is advertised you will compete with people who have extensive experience in the sector and may even be employed at the same location. This is a very difficult way to get employed.
> 
> I would target contractors, companies that supply large industry sectors and from there make contacts on site. This has been a successful strategy.
> 
> It is frustrating and challenging. Quality, high profile employers should not be discriminating. Be persistent and try not to take things personally.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> John


Dear John

Thanks for your comments on the job scenario. What would you say about the current job market in Australia. I am a chartered accountant and hoping to migrate soon, would you say that with 8 years plus global experience ( have studied and worked in UK for almost 5 years) will have any better chances of getting a job? I have read few posts which talk about culture fit (which I personally agree), however would the scenario be same for people travelling from other developed countries?

Your inputs would be hugely appreciated.

Thanks

Zaheer


----------



## mondejar

I got my Skilled Independent (Permanent) (class SI) subclass 189
(Skilled - Independent (SI 189)) last week and now i started to look for job in Australia while working here in Singapore. 

I have 12 years of experience in I.T. doing Project Management and Business Analysis. 

Is it possible to find a job while still in Singapore? Would you please give me some times or some websites that I can use aside from seek.com?


----------

